# اسطوانه تعليم اداره المشاريع باحتراف Project Management Professional لشهاده PMP



## HMA2010 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اقدم لكم اسطوانه لتعليم اداره المشروعات Project Management Professional


خاصه لشهاده PMP و هي تعد من أكبر الشهادات العالمية المتخصصة في مجال إدارة المشاريع 



بعض الدروس من داخل الاسطوانه



- What is Project Management
- The PMP and how to prepare for the Exam
- Project Life Cycle
- Project Organizational Structures
- Project Scope Definition
- Project Scope Management
- Project Schedule Definition
- Project Schedule Management
- Project Budget Definition
- Project Budget Management
- Using Microsoft Project to create a Project Schedule
- Project Quality Management
- Project Human Resource Management
- Project Communications Management
- Project Communications in Action
- Project Risk Identification
- Project Risk Analysis
- Project Risk Management
- Project Procurement Management
- Using Microsoft Project to manage a Project Schedule
- Earned Value Analysis
- Creating Network Diagrams
- How to implement a PMO
- Project Initiation
- Project Planning
- Project Executing
- Project Monitoring and Control
- Project Closing
- Project Management Professionalism
- Project Integration Management



حمل الاسطوانه الان من

http://www.kelmaonline.com/vb/showthread.php?t=847

تحميل موفق للجميع ان شاء الله​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله ! 

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Els3id Fathy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الشعبه الهندسيه (6 فبراير 2011)

الشكر الى جميع من شارك بهذا الموقع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Jamal (8 فبراير 2011)

thanx


----------



## alfarooq2008 (8 فبراير 2011)

لم يفتح بلرغم من ادخال الباسوورد


----------



## HMA2010 (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين جميعا على ردودكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## HMA2010 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

up
up
up


----------



## Eng.Nayer (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد19775 (12 أبريل 2016)

*بارك الله بك*

بارك الله بك اخي 
هل يمكن الرفع برابط جديد على سيرفر آخر 


HMA2010 قال:


> اقدم لكم اسطوانه لتعليم اداره المشروعات Project Management Professional
> 
> 
> خاصه لشهاده PMP و هي تعد من أكبر الشهادات العالمية المتخصصة في مجال إدارة المشاريع
> ...


----------

